# Cono Sur



## Emys

Jak byste to přeložili do češtiny? Jižní konec, Jižní špice, Jižní ocásek? Existuje nějaký oficiální český název?


----------



## evice-palice

podle mého slovníku (španělského) je *Cono Sur* geografické nebo politické označení oblasti *jižní část Jižní Ameriky*, konkrétně Chile, Argentina, Uruguay a Paraguay


----------



## francisgranada

V ruśtine sa používa "Južnyj konus", v angličtine "Southern Cone". Nemožno použiť aj v češtine slovo "konus" bez prekladu?


----------



## Garin

"Konus" je česky "kužel", ale to mi k popisování území moc nesedí, čeština by spíš použila nějaký 2D termín, "trojúhelník"? Ani ta "špice" není úplně mimo, ale ta mi spíš evokuje něco menšího než území několika států. A nebo to nepřekládat a opsat "území zvané / oblast zvaná Cono Sur". Většina odkazů na českém webu odkazovala na víno ze stejnojmenného vinařství


----------



## Emys

evice-palice said:


> podle mého slovníku (španělského) je *Cono Sur* geografické nebo politické označení oblasti *jižní část Jižní Ameriky*, konkrétně Chile, Argentina, Uruguay a Paraguay



Máme stejný slovník, ale to je jenom výklad, ne překlad.


----------



## evice-palice

hmm, tak nějak jsem předpokládala, že když ani tvůrci slovníku nenašli exaktní překlad do češtiny, tak že prostě neexistuje... Asi by ho měl někdo vytvořit


----------



## Tchesko

Garin said:


> "Konus" je česky "kužel", ale to mi k popisování území moc nesedí, čeština by spíš použila nějaký 2D termín, "trojúhelník"? Ani ta "špice" není úplně mimo, ale ta mi spíš evokuje něco menšího než území několika států. A nebo to nepřekládat a opsat "území zvané / oblast zvaná Cono Sur". Většina odkazů na českém webu odkazovala na víno ze stejnojmenného vinařství



Zdá se nicméně, že "Jižní kužel" je skutečně překlad pro "Cono sur".
Cf. http://www.upol.cz/fileadmin/user_upload/Veda/AUPO/AUPO_Philologica_85_Romanica_XIII.pdf (strana 107).


----------



## Garin

Ano, ale je to jen doslovný překlad výrazu, který - jak píší - používají španělsky mluvící geografové, což jakoby implikuje, že česky mluvící geografové to nepoužívají. Nicméně asi nebude chyba to použít, třeba se to aspoň zavede


----------

